# un euro, des euros, quatre-vingts euros, cent euros, etc. - liaison ?



## Cubic

Bonjour à tous,

Quelqu'un peut-il expliquer la raison de la difficulté que l'on a faire les liaisons quand on parle d'euros ? Pourquoi a-t-on autant de mal à dire quatre-vingts z'euros, ou cent t'euros ??? C'est bizarre, quand même ! Et en plus, tout le monde est touché par ce problème, que ce soit les gens de cent vingt h'ans (ah oui mais ceux-là, les h'euros, et c'est bien pardonnable, ils ont de toute façon un peu de mal à s'y faire), ou ceux de vingt-deux h'ans...

Enfin bref... et vous alors, vous dites comment ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir aussi le fil neuf euros, neuf ans, neuf années, etc. - liaison après "neuf" : [f] ou [v].


----------



## CARNESECCHI

J'entends souvent des gens faire la liaison (et même plus souvent "cent z-Euros" que "cent t-Euros").
En ce qui me concerne, je crois bien que je dis "quatrevingts z-euros", mais "cent -Euros".

Et puis, à part l"Afgani, l'Escudo, l'Euro et (si on admet le Y) le Yuan et le Yen, je crois que toutes les monnaies commencent par une consonne.
Dit-on cent t-Afgani (je dirais oui), cent t-Escudo (je dirais oui), cent t-Yen  (je dirais non) ou cent t-Yuan  (je dirais non)??

[…]


----------



## geve

C'est une très bonne question... 

Il me semble qu'on fait toujours la liaison avec un N <un n-euro>, sans doute pour des raisons d'euphonie : les sons "un" et "eu", sans consonne entre les deux, ça ne fait pas très joli...

Je me suis interrogée en ce qui concerne le T, mais je crois que ça vient du "cent", et pas du "euros"... non ? Est-ce qu'on dit <cent t-arbres>, par exemple ? (je ne sais plus !!)

Pour le S, je crois que c'est variable en effet. Je peux dire <deux cents /euros> ou <deux cents z-euros>... et je ne sais pas pourquoi !

C'est vrai que c'était plus simple avec un F


----------



## carolineR

A la question "_quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer la raison de la difficulté que l'on a faire les liaisons quand on parle d'euros ? Pourquoi a-t-on autant de mal à dire quatre-vingts z'euros, ou cent t'euros ??? C'est bizarre, quand même !_"
 je crains que la réponse très simple soit que les liaisons ont tendance à disparaître du Français parlé d'aujourd'hui, et que l'introduction d'un nouveau mot (l'Euro) révèle le phénomène : avec les mots "anciens", des habitudes ont été inculquées, et les liaisons sont répétées naturellement ;  ce mot tout neuf est le révélateur de cette disparition (?)


----------



## Gardefeu

Vaste question!

En fait, si je commence à vous répondre, je sens que je vais en avoir pour plusieurs jours, car c'est un sujet qui me tient à coeur, tant il me parait être représentatif d'une sorte de... ne disons pas déclin, le mot est trop connoté... disons d'évolution mal maîtrisée de la langue parlée...

Tout d'abord, pour répondre à la dernière partie de votre question, moi, je fais les liasions _partout _(en matière d'euros, s'entend).
Je dis: _un neuro, deux zeuros, cent teuros, deux-cents zeuros, mille euros, mille cinq-cents zeuro_s, etc...). Ce que je peux vous dire, c'est qu'à tous les coups cela me vaut, a minima, quelques froncements de sourcil (en particulier le _cent teuros_, qui, je ne sais pas pourquoi, a l'air de sonner immanquablement "faux" aux oreilles des "gens" (ah! les gens!))

Mon explication, un peu pessimiste et peut-être anecdotique, au fait que "les gens" ne font pas la liaison, tient au fait qu'une maîtrise orthographique incertaine les fait hésiter sur la terminaison du chiffre: y a-t-il un s à cent? Dois-je dire _cent zeuros_? Dans le doute, l'inconscient collectif fait prendre au locuteur une attitude [supposée] sans danger, comme si ne pas faire la liaison était la meilleure manière de ne pas faire de faute.
Effectivement, si on ne fait pas de liaison, on ne fait pas de faute de liaison. En parle-ton un meilleur français pour autant?
Vaut-il mieux de dire _cent heuros_ ou _cent zeuros_? Réponse: il vaut mieux de dire _cent teuros_, toutes les autres solutions sont fautives.

Mais le problème, que je croyais d'abord, un peu candidement, pouvoir se limiter à cette simple notion d'hésitation orthographique, est, bien sûr, plus vaste que cela.
D'abord parce que, de toute évidence, il s'inscrit dans un mouvement bien plus vaste et plus général d'évitement de la liaison, qu'on pourrait croire contraire (j'oserai même écrire: qui *est* contraire) au génie de notre langue française lequel consiste, grosso modo, à éviter les hiatus à tous prix (_Qu'un sang kimpur,etc...)),_ mais qui semble caractériser_ (irrémédiablement?) notre parlure_ contemporaine.

D'autre part parce que, avec la meilleure volonté du monde, les liaisons peuvent, effectivement, comme la langue d'Esope, se révéler être la pire des choses. Un exemple intime, si vous le permettez: mon fils (qui aura dix ans dans quelques jours!) est né le 2 août 1996.
Sa mère et moi avons très vite compris (au bout de deux malentendus, je pense!) que déclarer (à un guichet, à la sécu...) qu'il était né le 2 zaôut conduisait immanquablement à comprendre le 12. Pour éviter des quiproquos éventuellement fâcheux, j'ai pris rapidement l'habitude de dire: le deux Haoût, même si cela va à l'encontre de tous mes principes relatifs aux liaisons, car qu'est-ce qu'une langue, au départ, sinon l'outil le plus commode inventé par homo sapiens pour se faire comprendre de son voisin homo sapiens (voire femma sapiens?)

Conclusion: y faut voir, rien n'est sûr...

PS (je trouve que ce post n'est pas encore assez long, j'en rajoute une couche!  )
Un petit test, ou un petit jeu, pour "coincer" vos amis qui disent cent heuros, vingt heuros, etc...
Vous leur soumettez la devinette suivante:
Mademoiselle Sophie a 19 ans, depuis le 25 juillet dernier. Demain, c'est son anniversaire. Quel âge aura-t-elle?
La réponse, dans 300% des cas est: vingt tans (dieu merci, l'évitement des liaisons dont je parlais ci-dessus n'en est pas encore venu à faire dire à qui que ce soit: vingt hans! mais ça viendra, soyez en sûrs!)
Question: pourquoi dites-vous vingt *t*ans et vingt *h*euros??? Où est la différence?
Cette devinette marche aussi avec monsieur Jules, qui a 99 ans etc...


----------



## Foxynet

Effectivement, j'ai tendance à dire "vingt tans" et vingt "heuros". Pourtant, je dirais plutôt "vingt theures". Je crois que c'est surtout une question d'habitude. 
Je pense aussi que le fait que l'on ait de moins en moins à écrire en toutes lettres (moins en moins de chèque) fait que l'orthographe passe à la trappe. 
J'ai bien sur appris à l'école pourquoi on devait mettre un 's à la fin de 80 (et voilà, en l'écrivant, j'ai un doute : il faut bien un 's???), mais je ne pense pas à tout cela quand je parle. Comme le faisait remarquer Gardefeu, l'essentiel est de se faire comprendre...
Mais j'ai tout de même mal aux oreilles quand j'entends cent zeuros. Dans le même esprit, j'ai mal quand j'entendsdire d'une famille qu'elle a feté les un an(s?!) de son dernier enfant...


----------



## geve

carolineR said:


> les liaisons ont tendance à disparaître du Français parlé d'aujourd'hui


Heureusement, certains membres haut placés défendent avec acharnement l'art de la liaison, bien ou mal placée d'ailleurs... Car si l'on peut pécher par manque de liaison, on peut aussi en faire des excès !
J'ai déjà cité ce passage quelque part, mais je trouve qu'il mérite de figurer ici, aussi 


> Poussé trop loin, le respect forcené des liaisons peut confiner au ridicule. On remarque d'ailleurs que les hommes politiques et présentateurs français des années 2000 (Jacques Chirac, par exemple, est coutumier du fait) appliquent une diction étrange consistant à prononcer automatiquement certaines liaisons indépendamment du mot suivant et d'introduire une pause (disjonction ou _euh_) à la suite de la consonne de liaison.
> 
> _[la suite __ici__]_



Alors, devrions-nous suivre notre cher président, et dire <cent-euh, euros> ?


----------



## timpeac

Est-il possible que la raison pourquoi les gens qui diraient "vingt tans" diraient quand-même "vingt heuros" se trouve dans la formulation même que nous avons employée pour représenter à l'écrit ce que nous entendons à l'oral - c'est à dire un h aspiré ? Plutôt que ne pas faire une liaison, n'avons nous pas plutôt affaire ici à une mauvaise interpretation du mot "euro" comme s'il commençait par un h aspiré ? Ce mot a-t-il quelque chose d'étranger pour l'oreille française (en dépit des mots comme "europe") ? Dans les cas comme "du Offenbach" c'est sûrement plutôt ça - on sait qu'il s'agit d'un mot étranger, germanique, donc une analyse fausse nous mène à un h aspiré. Juste une idée.


----------



## mickaël

C'est possible, on n'a pas encore eu le temps de bien s'appropier ce mot. Et comme l'a aussi dit CarolineR, le fait qu'il soit nouveau, fait que nous manquons d'automatismes.

Personnellement, je ne fais pas toujours la liaison pour vingt euros, et cent euros, parce que j'ai l'impression quand je la fais de dire_ vingt taureaux_, _cent/sans taureau(x)._


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

faut-il réaliser la liaison entre vingt euros et cent euros?


Merci


----------



## carolineR

oui (même si tout le monde ne la fait pas)


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,


six cents(Z) euros, faut-il faire la liaison?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, puisque _cent_ est au pluriel dans ce cas-là.

_ cen*t* euros_ [sɑ̃t‿øʁo]
_ six cent*s* euros_ [sisɑ̃z‿øʁo]


----------



## snarkhunter

Selon ce que je constate dans la rue, il semble que la pratique des liaisons (... qui en deviennent ainsi dangereuses !) se perde fortement au sein de la jeunesse : c'est ainsi que je frémis souvent en entendant "cent heuros", "quatre-vingts heuros" et autres joyeusetés - même non monétaires.


----------



## ilie86

Pourquoi avec 480 euros on ne fait pas de liaison?


----------



## snarkhunter

Si. Si on ne la fait pas, c'est une erreur : cela se prononce "quatre cent quatre-vints _z'_euros", conformément à la règle précédemment énoncée ici.


----------



## Hugolienne7

Est-ce qu'on fait la liaison avec "Les euros"? ou est-ce une liaison interdite?

Merci!


----------



## JClaudeK

Oui, on fait la liaison avec "Les euros".


----------



## OLN

Il faut aussi faire la liaison quand on dit un_euro, cent_euros, dix_euros, deux_euros, trois_euros, quatre-vingts_euros, ce que semblent ignorer même nos ministres.



> *Euro*
> (...)
> N’oublions pas enfin que la liaison est obligatoire entre l’adjectif antéposé et le nom. On dit _un(n)euro, dix(z)euros, vingt(t)euros, quatre-vingts(z)euros, cent(t)euros…_
> Source : http://www.academie-francaise.fr/la-langue-francaise/questions-de-langue ; j'ai rajouté la couleur.


----------

